# Cat food recommendations?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My cat came to us as a stray, he's eaten dry, whatever-I-have-a-coupon-for the entire 15 years he's been with us. He's still going strong and never been sick a day.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I love your answer!!!!! The so called 'recommended' stuff is really expensive. Time to look through the flyers to see what's on sale.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We used to feed Meow mix to our cat for almost 11 years. She got sick and I think she threw it up one too many times and didn't want to eat it anymore. We have since switched to Purina Cat Chow and haven't had any more issues. Cats are sometimes easier with food, but I have also seen some extreme allergy cases.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

(Dry) Pro Plan Adult Cat Food...  

(wet) - Generally Friskies or Fancy Feast. 

Our cat likes his dry food. He will lick the gravy from the moist food and leave the actual food behind... and he refuses to eat the food once it's been in the fridge. So yep, it's more like an expensive snack he gets a couple times a week. And he's the same way with canned tuna - which is what our previous cat liked. >.<


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> (Dry) Pro Plan Adult Cat Food...
> 
> (wet) - Generally Friskies or Fancy Feast.
> 
> Our cat likes his dry food. He will lick the gravy from the moist food and leave the actual food behind... and he refuses to eat the food once it's been in the fridge. So yep, it's more like an expensive snack he gets a couple times a week. And he's the same way with canned tuna - which is what our previous cat liked. >.<


 
I think ill get pro plan again next time since I have a coupon for it.. she loves the stuff. I bought a whole bunch of fancy feast the other day since it was on sale and she loves it... you are right about it being cold. I already put it all in the fridge but I warm it up for a few seconds before I give it to her and she gobbles it right up


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just bought our barn kitty a bag of Premium Edge Hair ball forumula (he eats things with fur ) and he's over the moon for it. It was a bit pricey but he gets only 1/4 cup twice a day so it doesn't seem so $$$.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a 8 year old female and a 7 year old male cat. My female has eaten purina cat chow indoor formula most of her life. My male was a stray and for the 5 years he has lived with me he has eaten cat chow and fancy feast wet food. My vet says they are as healthy as can be!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I also wanted to say I don't give wet food because my cat simply doesn't eat it. She just licks off the gravy. She does get plenty of water (she really loves drinking water... always has. Her BW is normal, by the way).


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My cat Molly has eaten purina cat chow her whole life plus some wet food and she is 19 this year. She has never been to the vet for anything other than her spay and shots. Her sister and brother Merlin and Kelly died at 17 from what we guess was old age heart failure. They never had any health problems either. I'm not sure if you know already but fancy feast makes a wet cat food just for kittens.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

DaisyGolden said:


> My cat Molly has eaten purina cat chow her whole life plus some wet food and she is 19 this year. She has never been to the vet for anything other than her spay and shots. Her sister and brother Merlin and Kelly died at 17 from what we guess was old age heart failure. They never had any health problems either. I'm not sure if you know already but fancy feast makes a wet cat food just for kittens.


Oh really? I was trying to look for kitten wet food in fancy feast but only found normal cat food. I got that anyways because it was cheap but i will only give her 1/4 of that at a time.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a link to their website that shows the kitten fancy feast. The cans look almost the same so sometimes you have to search for it. I got mine at petco.
Fancy Feast® Gourmet Wet Kitten Food | Fancy Feast®


----------

